# Cheap phone calls



## TaffyBB (Dec 31, 2009)

I wondered whether anyone else is having problems using the 1p per minute landline calls from the UK to Cyprus. My family have been trying using the number recommended and then entering the landline number on its own, then with the international code :confused2:then landline but still cannot get through to our landline in Larnaca.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

TaffyBB said:


> I wondered whether anyone else is having problems using the 1p per minute landline calls from the UK to Cyprus. My family have been trying using the number recommended and then entering the landline number on its own, then with the international code :confused2:then landline but still cannot get through to our landline in Larnaca.


My mother uses it all the time and I used it when visiting her recently.
You have to put the number in then wait for an operator who tells you you are on the special cheap tariff. Then you put in the number including the international dialling code.


----------



## greiga (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,
Another option is to use skype to call landlines in the uk (or any country you choose) for a very low cost per min or for a small monthly fee (approx £5) you get unlimited calls to uk landlines and can talk till your hearts content. Ive been using this for months for all my calls and its saved me a fair bit. Skype is also available for mobiles.


----------

